# Signature Competition/SOTW 6 (Week Ending September 26th, 2008)



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

SOTW 1 (Aug. 8, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 2 (Aug. 15, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 3 (Aug. 22, 2008) WInner: *NCC*
SOTW 4 (Sept. 12, 2008) Winner: *Kryonicle*
SOTW 5 (Sept. 19, 2008) Winner: *Composure*

----------

*With the departure of T.B. i will be handling these competitions from now on.*


Here we go with our 6th Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. Registration begins............NOW.

Once we have 8 (since I doubt we can get 10) people set to go, entries can be submitted.

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

Each competition thread will be created every Sunday night or early Monday morning, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Saturday and Sunday only). This edition will run until Sept 26th, and the voting will be up the 27th and 28th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *8*
Theme: *Favorite Fighter!*
Size: *MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *9/26/08 at 3:00 pm EST*


----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Earn your right to have your art work displayed with the rest of the Great GFX Champions.!

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. Make SURE to put a description with your banner, name of the fighter so everyone will be on point.


----------
*Prizes*

The winner receives 5000 credits.

----------


Participants:

1. *MJB23*
2. *Composure*
3. *Steph05050*
4. *Toxic*
5. Chuck8807
6. Pliff
7. ScottySullivan
8. *Plazzman*
9.
10.

*Reminder:* Sign up now and the contest will begin on September 26th. Gives you plenty of time for a really nice piece.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Put me down.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

me please


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

in it to win it


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

im in there like swimwear


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

You've all been added.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

count me in


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I added Pliff and scottysullivan. All we need is one more person and you guys can start posting your entries.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Can I just use the sig I have right now? Cause I'm madly in love with it, and don't think I can do better.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sure why not. 

Since we filled up with 8 people pretty fast we can still fit 2 more people in if they want to get in. 

Let's wait until thursday to start submitting entries incase any one else wants to join.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

good cause i need more time anyways..been so busy i gotta make one


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

As long as you have your entry in before 3pm Friday (the time is a little flexible) I don't care when it's in.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WHOOOOTT, First entrant in, that should get me bonus votes!!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok start posting your entries.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

okay well i dont have time to finish my hughes idea cause i have tons of school work due tomorrow and what not so instead of entering my all time favorite fighter sig im gonna do my current favorite fighter which is marcus davis


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Forrest isn't my favorite fighter but Ive done and seen alot of rampage so I figured I would go with Forrest because he has proven to me and so many that he is the real deal. He is in my top 5 of fighters i like tho...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic good work man you've improved so much in the past 2 weeks


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's my entry: 













GSP


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Here we go. The UFC welterweight champion of the world


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn there is some sick shit in here this week.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

wow great sigs this week i think its gonna be a close one


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

hopefully we can get alot of ppl to vote like the older ones


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yes i know we need to try and spread it around for votes


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Put a link in your sig and i'll make a thread in the lounge or something for it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

As Soon as the Voting is up i will take care of the traffic.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks like everyone's sigs are in. I'll be putting the voting up when I get out of class at 1 pm est so if you haven't gotten your sig in do it now!!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The voting thread is now UP!!


----------

